# How long till the kids arive? *They're here! Pics page 14*



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all,

I have been dutifully checking ligs twice a day on both does waiting for changes. This morning the doe I thought would kid second has much softer ligs. Her belly is smaller and her udder isn't as big as the other girl so I was quite surprised how soft they feel. So...how long should I expect it to be now? They certainly aren't gone yet but very soft. I want to make sure I'm around for the birth.

I'm really hoping these kids arrive soon as we are starting to get hot weather and the does aren't happy in the heat and of course _I want babies!_ I don't have a breeding date for them, I was expecting kids anywhere from from around the 1st of October so I'm getting impatient now. 

Edit: Pics page 5 

Edit again: Pics page 10 

Edit again: Pics page 14


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 2, 2011)

Ligs can come and go.  I go by colostrum being in more than anything.  Once ligs are GONE, though, it's close.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7089


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 2, 2011)

A big tight shiny udder is a better indicator and then a slightly arched back and of course mucous plug showing is a pretty good final straw.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the 'Doe Code' link, it's all true I'm sure!

So she could just be fooling me? That would be right, I've been certain the other doe would go first.  

They are both getting better about being handled since I started the twice daily checks so I guess I should start trying to check for colostrum. I do want to milk these ladies though it will be 'entertaining' for sure!
Back to chewing my nails and waiting then I guess. 

Edit to add: Udders aren't shiny yet but they are looking much tighter than before. Decent size too I think for first timers.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 3, 2011)

Well this morning I thought the ligs were gone at first but no, they are still there, barely. We also have a little clear discharge and things are lengthening compared to the other doe. Still no tight shiny udder though so I've let her out to brows in the pasture right next to the house. 

Assuming she won't do anything interesting till 2 or 3am though.  Tonight maybe?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 3, 2011)

Clear discharge, eh?






That can happen up to 1 mo. pre kidding.  Or 1 day.

How's that for helpful???


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 4, 2011)

Darn that doe code!!! 

Guess I'm not sleep deprived enough yet then? 'Cause I just loooove getting up in the middle of the night to look at sleeping goats.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 4, 2011)

I love my baby monitor.  I can sleep through any barn noise now except pushing.


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 4, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I love my baby monitor.  I can sleep through any barn noise now except pushing.


I am sure when I finally have goats and am expecting kids, I'll totally be sleeping in the barn.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 4, 2011)

I bought a Graco Monitor with a 2000' range on it and I can hear the chickens "purring" when they sleep. I'm sure labor sounds will be loud and clear!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 4, 2011)

A helpful suggestion - remove roosters from the barn at night when the monitor is on.  While I can sleep through goat toots, burps, moans, etc....A rooster crowing in your ear at 3am is a bit harder to overlook / sleep through.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 4, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> A helpful suggestion - remove roosters from the barn at night when the monitor is on.  While I can sleep through goat toots, burps, moans, etc....A rooster crowing in your ear at 3am is a bit harder to overlook / sleep through.


   *Dies laughing* 

Thanks for that, I nearly choked on my milkshake!  This mornings update is I can't find her ligs. Not saying their gone (seen other newbies to birthing say that and no kids 3 weeks later!  ) but I sure can't find them. Still no tight shiny udder though so she's back out browsing beside the house. She had straw stuck to her rear end this morning too but I guess that's nothing special.

Oh! I think I know when she's going to kid! On Wednesday I have to go to town (the big one 45 min away) to do a restocking shop because we are currently broke due to car repairs. Since I'll be away at least 4 to 5 hours anyone want to give me the odds she'll chose _then_ to kid?


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 4, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> Oh! I think I know when she's going to kid! On Wednesday I have to go to town (the big one 45 min away) to do a restocking shop because we are currently broke due to car repairs. Since I'll be away at least 4 to 5 hours anyone want to give me the odds she'll chose _then_ to kid?


NOW you are on the right track!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 5, 2011)

Doe code,_ Doe Code_, *Doe Code*!!! 

Tonight's update, her ligs are back!  I feel two pencils again and I'm not amused. 

However in other news the other doe's udder has suddenly grown today... 

Back to waiting. 

Edit to add: I swear tonight she smirked at me when I felt those ligs.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 5, 2011)

Can't be too far off, I'm sure she is laughing at you doing this    That has to mean it's very soon!
Just skip looking at her for a day and she'll have the kids


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 5, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Can't be too far off, I'm sure she is laughing at you doing this    That has to mean it's very soon!
> Just skip looking at her for a day and she'll have the kids


Yeah, I'm sure that would work.  That emoticon is adorable!

This mornings update is changes on both does. I'm sure they are trying to drive me nuts...and they haven't got far to go! 

Guess I should properly introduce them since it's getting complicated now.

Rosie: black head/white body like a boer but light facial stripes like a dairy doe. Huge belly and bigger udder, the one I was sure would go first. This morning her udder is clearly bigger again and for the first time I can see the ... um 'line' between the two haves of her udder. (Off to check what the proper term is.) Her ligs are quite soft and they felt normal last night.

Margret: light red head/white body like a boer but light facial stripes like a dairy doe. Smaller belly but the one that has been making me chew my nails. Ligs very, very soft this morning. Very different to last nights pencils. :/ Her udder is growing too but not looking as full as Rosie's.

I will have to upload pics of the lovely ladies.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 5, 2011)

Oops, double post! I always wondered how people did that. 

Edit again: Since I have this post here I might as well use it. Is it a sign of impending birth that I'm looking at a wireless surveillance system for the stables? 
I think it's a clear sign I'm going nuts!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 6, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> Oops, double post! I always wondered how people did that.
> 
> Edit again: Since I have this post here I might as well use it. Is it a sign of impending birth that I'm looking at a wireless surveillance system for the stables?
> *I think it's a clear sign I'm going nuts! *


Nah you have pending Baby Goats coming!  I've read many of threads here that owners end up just like you because of pending Goat births.  I've read the code and it's in the bylaws of Goats to make their owners CRAZY before they give birth.  

Can't wait to your agony is over and healthy kids are here.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you, I can't wait either. 

This mornings updates are...

Rosie's udder is continuing to grow, it's starting to look tight.  

Margret's udder also growing, not looking tight yet. I swear she's smirking at me every time I check her now. 

Just for fun it looks like Hawkeye (the buck) is going into rut. I saw him 'putting on perfume' this morning.  He's going to be one frustrated man, no ladies for him for a while unless I buy more does. Which I wouldn't mind but DH would! 

Edit: ligs on both does still soft.


----------



## jmsim93 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'M getting anxious and they aren't even MINE!!!  LOL  Waiting to hear...


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 7, 2011)

Well nothing has changed this morning. Wondering if they know I have to go out tomorrow? 
I'm almost hoping the do kid tomorrow, just so I can stop going crazy wondering _when_ they'll kid! 

Edit to add: Now I've said that I guess they _won't_ kid tomorrow!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding

I did this today, it was too rainy to do much outside.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 7, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding
> 
> I did this today, it was too rainy to do much outside.  Hope it helps.


This is Fabulous!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 7, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding
> 
> I did this today, it was too rainy to do much outside.  Hope it helps.


Thank you, it's great! 

I was watching Rosie earlier paw the ground, lay down, get up and paw again, lay on the other side, repeat several times. Just when I think 'maybe she's up to something, better go see' she gets up, walks over to the feed bins and baaas at me. :/ 

Nice try lady, not dinner time yet though you _did_ make me turn up at the fence line to watch you.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 7, 2011)

Mine all conspire to drive me insane during kidding season.

Just a little over 3 wks for me.  And I have 30 or so preggos.  I will be stark raving mad by the end of it.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 7, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding
> 
> I did this today, it was too rainy to do much outside.  Hope it helps.


Love it!! I will be using this in a few months. I hope so anyways!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 8, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Mine all conspire to drive me insane during kidding season.
> 
> Just a little over 3 wks for me.  And I have 30 or so preggos.  I will be stark raving mad by the end of it.


30+! Oh my! 

At least you know when to expect yours though, I've got no idea. I wish they'd hurry up, I want babies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Pink ones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Gosh I love what I find on the net, these are so cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 8, 2011)

I only have due dates for about half of them.  The rest are bred in pens I can't see from the house...so I just have 'windows' - from Jan 1 - Jan 30th they can go.
So they will get felt up every.single.day.  Poor does.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 8, 2011)

I guess they will get used to it. 

This mornings update is nothing interesting happening. Does spent the night out in the small paddock behind the house with a run in stable. Too hot and steamy to lock them in a stables and they seem happier trimming the weeds in there. Since we were having a thunderstorm when I went out to feed and check them they decided they were _not_ going to let me touch them. Since I didn't feel like playing 'chase the goats' in the rain I left them alone. Rosie looks like she might be carrying her babies a bit lower today(  for multiples) but it could just be my imagination.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 9, 2011)

Well back from shopping and guess what? No kids. :/

Tonight Rosie isn't eating dinner, she's in the stables by herself and ignoring Margret talking to her. I was trying to get close enough to her to check her ligs but just as I almost got to her DH yelled out asking what I was up too and Rosie got a fright, jumped up and shot out of the stables. 

I'll go down and check on her in a little while after dinner.

Edit: Been out, checked, nothing interesting happening yet. Ligs are still there, just soft at the moment.


----------



## wannacow (Nov 9, 2011)

Anxiously waiting with you.  I'm practicing for next March or April when my does will be kidding...  (MY first.    )


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 9, 2011)

The suspense is killing me!







  meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 9, 2011)

Nada, zip, zero, nothing to report this morning. 

I'm officially sick of waiting. We had a huge thunderstorm last night, barly a break in it till morning. Thought that was the _perfect_ time to kid, still nothing.

Love that goatie Sara, I can just hear all that talking.  That's what my wether does when he knows I'm around but can't find me. (He's mostly blind, poor boy.)


----------



## daisyjack (Nov 9, 2011)

I am sad to say I have been checking this thread 2 times a day  waiting for your kids to arrive so you better take lots of pictures when they come and tell us everything.  I think they are coming Saturday LOL


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 9, 2011)

I hope your right!  I'm getting so impatient with them. 

I'm sure they are deliberately trying to drive me crazy now. They keep doing things that make me go check on them but when I do, nothing happening.  One thing is for sure, it's hard to get anything done when I keep going to check on them and watch them 'for a few min' and end up down there for an hour smooching the boys or the ponies while watching them. Such a pitty the girls aren't friendly.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 10, 2011)

Well... the usual nothing interesting to report. 

Rosie has firm ligs again but some clear discharge. Margret didn't let me touch her tonight and I didn't feel like chasing her. Silly goat.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 10, 2011)

C'mon now girl, push those little suckers out already so everyone can stop worrying!! lol


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 10, 2011)

Well both ladies have bigger udders again this morning. I don't know what a first freshener Boer does udder should look like but these are growing nicely. Both have a little clear discharge but that's not a new development.

*daisyjack* guessed they'd kid Saturday and this morning I realized tonight is the full moon (it's friday morning here in Aus) so... tonight or early tomorrow morning?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds promising!! Yay!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 10, 2011)

you are KILLING ME!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 10, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> you are KILLING ME!


I's sorry! But it's all THEIR fault!!! *Points finger at does* I keep telling them "Hurry up and kid!"


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 10, 2011)

I say 10 more days.  You're not nearly crazy enough yet.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 10, 2011)

I keep checking this thread!   This is worse than having my own doe in labor!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 11, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I say 10 more days.  You're not nearly crazy enough yet.


No! Please NO!!! 

I've been out checking them, again, so I thought I might as well take some pics of the famous goaties...get down there and the phone has a dead battery. 
Dang nabit! I never let my phone die, I might NEED it! Goaties are making me CRAZY!!! 

List of crazy actions recently:

Wonder why the rice is taking so long? Didn't turn it cooker on, several times.

Wonder why I can't smell dinner in the crockpot cooking? See the rice issue...

What's for dinner? Crockpot again! 'Cause I can toss it in there and forget about it. 

Unless of course I forget to pull out the meat... multiple times.

My floors need vaccuming, did actually get washing done today but forgot to check for tissues... 

Oh, and I keep falling asleep on the couch at 7pm and waking up at 3am thinking "OMG! Got to check the does!" 

Enough already HURRY UP AND KID!!!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 11, 2011)

Well I finally got pics, still no kids but something while we wait. 

Rosie





Margret





Rosie left, Margret right








Rosie's udder





Margret's udder, I couldn't resist posting this pose.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 11, 2011)

They look to me to have  a little ways to go. atleast a week(udder could change fast)  to another month.   I have had does with udders that big for even 6 weeks or more, even on first freshners.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh no! I am sure that's not the news you wanted to hear. lol   Beautiful girlies!!


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 11, 2011)

They are pretty but I think you have some time to go.  Rosie has the most beautiful face!

Can you post pictures of the kitty cat?  The ocelet colored coat is very pretty!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 11, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> They are pretty but I think you have some time to go.  Rosie has the most beautiful face!
> 
> Can you post pictures of the kitty cat?  The ocelet colored coat is very pretty!


I second that notion.   I would say the both have a ways to go.   One or two weeks at least.   Sorry,  take a deep breath.  Relax.   Get a good nights sleep.  Margret has the furthest to go, I'd say.  Either that or she is having a single kid.  She isn't nearly big enough.  And the udders look way to relaxed.  Feel them.  They should feel like  a HUGE overfilled balloon when they are ready to go.  Right now they look like a nice soft partially filled udder.     

I love the picture of Margret scratching her behind.  She is so splayed out.  If she knew you took that photo she would not be amused.  Perhaps you can blackmail her with it later.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 11, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> They look to me to have  a little ways to go. atleast a week(udder could change fast)  to another month.   I have had does with udders that big for even 6 weeks or more, even on first freshners.


UGH! They were put with a buck first of *MAY*!!!  

They better not wait another month 'cause that will mean my buck is the sire, not the stud buck they were bred to. 

I'll post pics of the kitties a little later, them kitties decided they wanted breakfast at 5am so I'm crawling back into bed for a while.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 11, 2011)

Here are the kitties! These are my feral stable kitties, the 'outdoor only' ones. 

They run so fast most pics I have of them they are sleeping. 

Left to right Tornado, Hurricane, Havoc and Spitfire





On the bed, the grey is Tempest and Spitfire again, below is Firefly


----------



## wannacow (Nov 11, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 11, 2011)

For 'outdoor' kitties, they look kind of happy 'indoors'.   Awful pretty!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 11, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> For 'outdoor' kitties, they look kind of happy 'indoors'.   Awful pretty!


Yes, they do don't they.  

When they were born in the stables DH said I was NOT bringing them or their mother inside AT ALL. The tiny tigers worked out how to use the cat flap though so now they come in whenever they want.  Momma doesn't like my other older cats so she doesn't usually come in but she sleeps in my outdoor laundry now.  

My house must have a sign on it saying "WELCOME: All waifs, strays and ne'er-do-wells!" I moved here with 3 house cats. Now I have 15 cats and am on a first name basis with the local Vet staff from trotting in and out getting all their vet work done. Good news is this old farmhouse no longer has a mouse problem.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 11, 2011)

Love those "outdoor" kitties!  I think they've worked themselves into a pretty good situation (outdoor kitty with indoor priveleges)


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 12, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> My house must have a sign on it saying "WELCOME: All waifs, strays and ne'er-do-wells!" I moved here with 3 house cats. Now I have 15 cats and am on a first name basis with the local Vet staff from trotting in and out getting all their vet work done. Good news is this old farmhouse no longer has a mouse problem.


I have one of those signs at my house too! Now if I could just figure out how to take it down!


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you!  They are really pretty kitties.   Our house came with 15 feral cats.  I spent 6 months trapping them all to get them fixed.  They will come up to me but won't let me touch them.  My two house cats are spoiled rotten.  One is a registered Maine Coon, the other showed up at my house with a broken pelvis and now he lives the pampered life.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 12, 2011)

We have 9 cats and TONS of mice.  I can't figure it out.  The only "mousers" around here are the rattlesnakes.  I'm fine with the rattlesnakes, but my landlord hates them and shoots them on sight.  I can't figure it out.  I think that is why the cats won't catch the mice.  Maybe they are afraid they will be shot too.
Oh the horror of it


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 12, 2011)

Glad to hear I'm not the only one with a crazy number of cats. 

*jodief100* good on you catching all those ferals! I've got a trap now to try and catch some of the other ferals around here but I haven't figured out how to keep my only truly outdoor kitty out of it as she doesn't like being locked in at night. Got to try and convince her that being locked in either my laundry or spare room at night is ok.

Unfortunately the farmer across the road doesn't believe in desexing because he says he doesn't own any cats, they just hang around so there are usually dozens of kittens running around over there. 

*Queen Mum* your kitties could be worried about the rattlers, I know I would be!  DH would be giving those cats their marching orders if they wouldn't do their job. 

Edit: Since this is my kidding thread I'll add there is the usual amount of nothing happening in that department.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 13, 2011)

So any KIDS yet?  Been reading but not commenting.   Feel your pain from New Jersey.  Hoping that you come on next REAL SOON and say THEY ARE HERE!  ALL HEALTHY!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 13, 2011)

Nope, still no kids. Udders a bit larger but I give up, I have no idea when they will kid. 

The calculator says from the date they were put with the stud buck they could have been due from late September on. I prepped mid September and expected October kids, now it's mid November and I've been told another week to another month! 

What are the chances the stud buck didn't cover them in the nearly 2 1/2 months they were with him? I really don't want my buck to be the sire as I want to keep the doelings and I thought I would get some good quality doelings from the stud buck.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 13, 2011)

Well,  it sounds like your buck had his way with the girls.  Somebody's going to be a daddy!  And it's not the Stud.....   Shooting blanks was he?   HMMM.  You should be getting your fees back about now!



So redo your calculations...

One hundred fifty to one hundred fifty five days from the last heat.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 13, 2011)

I've never seen them appear to be in heat, they were put in with the stud by their previous owner on the 1st May so due September 28 onwards. 

Pulled out and put in another yard awaiting pickup on July 9 or 10, unfortunately I spotted a young buck in that yard when I picked them up so there is a chance they could have been bred by a random cull buckling. Due December 6 - 9 if it happened.

Brought home on July 12, my buck did court his new lady friends but they never showed any interest in him I saw. He'd never had female company before so I'm sure he'd have courted them regardless of if they were in season or not. I saw lots of strutting and a little pawing and girls ignoring him or moving away. Due December 9 onwards if my buck is the sire. 
I really, really want these kids on the ground before December!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 13, 2011)

So in reality,  they could have been bred by the *stud* anywhere from May through the end of June.  Thus they can be due all the way up until November 27.  I predict your does will deliver on or about the last week of November.   Which is what we are all betting on anyway.  One may deliver a couple days ahead.  So get your kit ready!  I think Rosie will deliver on November 16 and Margret will have her babies on the following week Thursday.  Just because November 16 is my birthday and the following week in US Thanksgiving.  We will all be glued to our computers after dinner listening to your pain and celebrating your success. 







By the way, they should both be getting a selenium/Vitamin E shot about now.   Or at least BoSe oral.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I hope your right. 

If I have some born on Thanksgiving, I'll have to name them appropriately. Why do I have visions of myself calling "Here Turkey, Turkey!" 

Edit: Never seen BoSe oral. I've been trying to find selenium/Vitamin E in small quantities to give them the shot. I know I can get it in 1L bottles (2.1 pints) for cattle but I don't think I need _that_ much. I believe they should be getting a CD/T booster too. I can't find that in less than a 50 dose pack and it says it's only good for a few hours after opening. :/ I'm reluctant to buy it knowing I'll throw most of it out and I'll need 3 packs, one for the booster and 2 for the kids injections. I actually wormed them a month ago thinking I was doing their pre-kidding worming. Guess I should check if they need another dose of that too.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 13, 2011)

You can buy Selenium tablets at the health food store and Vitamin E capsules as well.  mash up about 1000 mg.  (5 each 200 mg. tablets or 10 - 100 mg. tablets)  Selenium per doe and mix it with about 5 or 6 melted (400 IU) Vitamin E caps.  Mix it in some molasses and a little warm water and just feed it to them in a drench.  That will do it for now.

Thanksgiving food Names:  Pumpkin Pie,   Pecan,   Stuffed,   Cranberry,  The Nightmare Before Christmas,   I Got Home Before Christmas,   Sweet Potato,  Gravy,  Little Bird,  Dessert,  Whipped Cream,  Cranberry Torte,  Ham,  Hors D'oeuvre, Yum Yum,  Delightful Treat.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 14, 2011)

Great idea, I never though of getting the tablets from a health food store. 

Those are some fabulous Thanksgiving name suggestions too, now I just have to wait and see if I get Thanksgiving babies.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 14, 2011)

FWIW, you can use clean needles, draw out all of the CD/T shots you'll need, then put them back in the fridge until use.  Shake well before giving.

I don't toss the bottles after opening, I use clean needles every time I draw from the bottle and never let the vaccine get 'warm'.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 14, 2011)

normally with an experienced buck, or sometimes even a not so experienced buck the does are bred with in the first 21 days of exposture, It leads me to beleive either the stuf buck they were using was young, inexperienced and not quit ready to bred or the does were young and not coming into heat yet. 

So, How old are the does right now and do you know how old the stuf buck was?  

You still have time for them to kid and still be from the stud buck. About three weeks. The udder can change a lot in that amount of time. They don't look real big bellied to me either, maybe singles?  Maybe they have more than 2 or 3 weeks to go.  

I personally, think it is rare to have a buck shooting blanks, more than likely someone was young and not ready.  


Good luck with the girls, Regardless they are for sure pregnant now.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 14, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> FWIW, you can use clean needles, draw out all of the CD/T shots you'll need, then put them back in the fridge until use.  Shake well before giving.
> 
> I don't toss the bottles after opening, I use clean needles every time I draw from the bottle and never let the vaccine get 'warm'.


The bottles always have an expiration date on them.  As long as you refrigerate after opening, the vaccine is fine until the expiration date.  My vet does that.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 14, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> normally with an experienced buck, or sometimes even a not so experienced buck the does are bred with in the first 21 days of exposture, It leads me to beleive either the stuf buck they were using was young, inexperienced and not quit ready to bred or the does were young and not coming into heat yet.
> 
> So, How old are the does right now and do you know how old the stuf buck was?
> 
> ...


I have a doe that is a hard breeder.   She won't "let" just any buck breed her.     She also seems to have a VERY short breeding window and even if she is in heat, if the buck doesn't get her just at the right time, she doesn't take.   She produces awesome kids, though, so she's worth the effort.  So, it's worth it to know that some does can be finicky and may take a while to be bred.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 14, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I personally, think it is rare to have a buck shooting blanks, more than likely someone was young and not ready.


I have read some research that shows you are correct, shooting blanks is rare.  But margianaly fertile is common (low count, poor quality).  If the buck was in with a lot of does that may have caused a problem if he is only marginal.  Do you know how many he was breeding at the time?  

Good Luck!  I hope they kid for you soon. I am often shocked at how much they grow the last few weeks so there is hope!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 14, 2011)

I was kidding about shooting blanks!  I was more referring to the fact that   some bucks can be pretty aggressive with a doe and it scares the daylights out of  them.   I see that around here where the landlords bucks are left with the does free range.  The does run away from the bucks because the bucks are really aggressive and breeding is frightening for them.    

I actually train my bucks to be gentlemen and won't let them breed a doe if they are being too rough and dangerous.  Some breeders don't do that.  The does here are pretty receptive to my bucks.  They come to the fence begging to be let in with mine when they are in heat.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 14, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure why, but I hadn't thought of that, too many ladies with the same buck. Good point.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 14, 2011)

This mornings update is nothing interesting happening though udders continuing to grow. They are however delighted with their new hay. I had a roll of lucerne (alfalfa) delivered for them and they are already making quite an impression on it. 

Great news about the vaccine, that makes sense it would last but that's not what they told me in the shop. (Though of course they'd like me to buy 3 packs.)

To many does is a possibility. I know where they come from it's not unusual to run multiple bucks with big groups of does.

To young is also a possibility. Their previous owner didn't know how old they were, just said around the age of my buck, he's only 1yo now. I did mention I thought they looked young to have already spent a couple of months with the buck when I picked them up (and I thought but didn't say I wouldn't have bred them at the size they were _then_) but being assured they would be already bred I didn't see much point separating them from my buck. If they are just around 1yo now, they would have only been around 6mo when put with the stud and 8mo when I picked them up?

Hmmmm after working out how young they are I guess I should probably be grateful they didn't take as soon as they were put with him. :/

I want to get some opinions on my buck but I think I'll start a different thread on it and put a link here.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about their age at this point.  Six months is a bit young, but eight months is fine.  They look fine and healthy now so you should have no problem with them kidding.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 14, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about their age at this point.  Six months is a bit young, but eight months is fine.  They look fine and healthy now so you should have no problem with them kidding.


x2


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 14, 2011)

I *think* it's showtime!!! 

Margret's udder has blown up and we have contractions! Please, please don't tell me goats can have Braxton Hicks contractions just to fool me again. 

She has been very vocal this morning but I've been out since 8am and DH didn't tell me on the phone. I was due to be out all day but I canceled it last min late last night. (Good thing I didn't tell the girls that!) I came home and noticed the noise first, then the udder. I watched her for a bit and she was trying to get in the shade to lie down but Rosie kept pushing her out into the sun. Noticed what I thought was a contraction so I stood and watched and sure enough saw a couple more. 

I moved her into the nice clean kidding stall with fresh water and hay and hand picked her some grass. She was happy hoovering when I left her. I can still just feel her ligs but only barely. Looks like only early labor, no serious pushing yet. How soon should i expect that to start? Going to run back down and see what she's up too.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 14, 2011)

Hoping this is it!  Hoping for pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Waiting for news and pictures!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 14, 2011)

Just ran back, contractions every min or so!  Thank you for the pink thoughts!   

'Tis so exciting! :bun


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 14, 2011)

No wait!  Didn't I say NOVEMBER 16,  it's too early.  It's not my birthday yet.  Oh, yeah,  that's the problem with predictions.  Click here and scroll to the bottom of the page   Does she look like this?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## daisychick (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 14, 2011)

He's here! A perfect little buckling. 

He is quite possibly the worlds most adorable buckling but then I may be biased. 

Pics to follow in a min when I upload them.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 14, 2011)

congrats


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## jmsim93 (Nov 14, 2011)

I need a cigarette after this thread!!!  And I don't even smoke!!!  LOL


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 14, 2011)

Thankies! Here he is! 












She had a pretty easy birth, he did have one leg back a bit but I was easily able to gently pull it forward and he was delivered next contraction. I opened the bag and cleared his mouth and nose since she didn't seem to know she needed too but she cleaned up the rest of him well. He was up on his feet super fast and toddling around. I helped him find a teat as he kept trying to find one and Margret kept moving and he nursed a bit and had curled up to sleep when I left, so cute. 

I don't think there is another hiding in there but I'm going to pop back down just to be sure.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 14, 2011)

He's gigantic!   And beautiful!  And look at the color of that head?  Jet BLACK!   I would have surely guessed that Rosie would have dropped first.   What a beautiful boy!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 15, 2011)

Thankies!  

I too have been sure Rosie would be first, from right back when I picked them up but nope, wrong. 

Funny, the main thing I was afraid of was a huge single buckling. This guy looked huge to me but I wasn't sure how big they normally are. He looks as big as the month old bottle baby I saw at the breeders was but I wasn't sure if it was my mind playing tricks on me or if he really is that big. Pity I don't have scales to weigh him on.

Oh, forgot to add, he has the cutest little tassels! I didn't think he'd have them but sure enough there they are.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 15, 2011)

Here he is up and walking, you can get a good idea of size. Looks like he's dark chocolate color here.


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 15, 2011)

It definitely makes me want goats. Congrats!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 15, 2011)

That is definitely a big baby.  He is looking really healthy and strong.  And what a beautiful buckling.  Margret looks great too.   He should grow really well.  Nothing wrong with a nice single baby for a first freshener.  She will be able to learn to be a good mother and it will be less stress on her the first time out.   If he looks like the stud, then there's your genetics.   Lovely boy!   Congratulations.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes he's defiantly the stud's son. 

I've been down admiring him again, he was snoozing again and I wondered if he'd been suckling. Margret turned around and her udder is visibly smaller so I guess he's got plenty. 

He is sooooo cute I just want to pick him up and snuggle him!


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 15, 2011)

He's beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations!  So glad everything went well.  He's a sweetie!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 15, 2011)

Very pretty boy.  Nicely done!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 15, 2011)

congrats, I was worried about a big single, sure glad everything went well. and mom looks very happy.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats on the baby boy!  He is a cutie!    Do you have a bathroom scale that you could weigh yourself and then hold him and weigh the 2 of you together???  If you have any concrete floors or flat spots you could just take the scale down to the goats.   Just a thought.  He is a nice looking boy for sure.


----------



## elevan (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 15, 2011)

He is a handsome big boy! Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 15, 2011)

He is a good looking boy!  

When you say he has tassles, do you mean wattles?  I love goats with wattles, I think they are cute!


----------



## wannacow (Nov 15, 2011)

Darn!!!    I missed the whole thing!!!  Congratulations on your new baby!    He's beautiful.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats- how wonderful!      thanks for sharing pics


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 15, 2011)

Bathroom scales? Hmmm I'd have to find them, I'm hiding from them.  I'd have to take them down to the dairy, only place with level concrete. I believe they do have a new battery so I'll try that. 

Tassles, yes wattles. Feels funny calling them that as I immediately think of chickens.  I didn't expect them but Margret has given him two perfect ones. Rosie only has one herself so I'll be interested to see what she produces. Looks like I'll be waiting a little longer for her, she looks the same as yesterday.

Now a question, is it normal for the kid so be eager to suckle and keep looking for the teat but when they find it only suckle for a few seconds? When he lets go Margret moves to wash him so he has to go look for it again. I was thinking if I had one of those Udderly EZ milkers I could just milk her a bit and give him a bottle but with her small teats hand milking would be rather difficult. When I tried to hold her still for him he's busy trying to investigate me.  If it's not normal I'm happy to try milking her to give him some in a bottle or take other suggestions. He looks thin to me, no fat baby belly like my bottle fed kittens but I'm not sure what's normal for a kid.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 15, 2011)

Kids don't look fat for at least a week or two. They don't get a little belly on them until they start eating grass and weeds.   Don't worry about it.  He will only need to nurse for a few seconds to get what he needs.  They can suck down a TON of milk in a matter of seconds.  If her udder is getting really full, then you might need to milk her, but she will produce what her baby needs and absorb the rest.   Make sure he is nursing on both sides so she doesn't get congested on one side.  You can tell if one teet gets really big and full and the other is always soft.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 15, 2011)

Back! Oh boy is he nursing well after I 'kidnapped' him.  She's standing properly now too.  He is nursing from both sides so that's good.

Well I found the scales and weighed him... 3.9kg!  That's 8.6 pounds. Wow, he's not as big as some I've read about, boy am I glad he's not a 10+ baby!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like he's doing just fine.   Ok Gramma, you can relax now.  At least until the Rosie drops her kids.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, stressing less now I've seen him suckling well. I still want to go up and snuggle him but I'm leaving them alone at the moment. 

I think I'll let them out into the paddock in a day or two. We're supposed to get heavy rain today so I think they will be happier snuggled up in a stall. 

Back to wondering when Rosie will kid but definitely less stressed about it. Thinking she must be having multiples so I hope there is _at least_ one doeling in there.


----------



## RPC (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats on the nice little buckling


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I would keep them penned for the first 4 or five days.  Give them time to really bond well.   Just leave the door open and let Margret decide when to take her baby out.


----------



## daisyjack (Nov 15, 2011)

I am so happy for you. he is so cute.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you! 

Sara, she'll be out as soon as I open the door, she's not _at all_ happy about being separated from Rosie. Rosie keeps coming into the other stable talking to her, I'm sure she's wondering why they are separated. They are usually glued together.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, she might go out, but she would be right back, probably pretty fast.  Does will go out when their babies are sleeping.  The kids will sleep for an hour or two and at that time they will hide UNDER something.  You would swear they are completely LOST!  It's maddening.   Mama can go quite far away, but then come right back in when the kids wake up.

A doe will usually stay very close for the first day or two until the baby can handle running around.  If she doesn't and she just waltzes off and leaves her kid standing out in the open alone, you will have to watch her very closely.  If she persists doing that, then you have to take the baby away and bottle feed it.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 17, 2011)

Well Margret decided she wanted out overnight and yesterday morning I found her and her baby out in the paddock. She busted the gates to get out. 

Then she lost her baby under my feed van a few hours later and I had to retrieve him because he got stuck. Thankfully he was dirty but unharmed. Not sure how he got out there.

Ended up doing repairs and goat proofing to the stables and locked up both ladies last night. Thankfully that solved the problem and all three were still in there this morning. 

I've started milking her this morning as her udder was looking quite uneven, got a whole cup of milk!  She was surprisingly good about it, I don't have a proper milking stand yet so just had her tied short next to a wall. Her teats are so small I can only use my thumb and 1 or 2 fingers. I'm thinking she must have been uncomfortable because she stood perfectly while I milked the full side but was not happy when I tried the little guy's preferred side. I didn't push it, he's taking care of it. 

Rosie is still cooking her kids, I'm sure there is at least twins in there. He belly has grown a lot more and still no imminent signs of kidding. Just sitting back waiting.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 17, 2011)

Her teets will get bigger as her kid grows and you milk her more.  First fresheners always have small teets.  

Milk stand plans - easy to build. 

You can build it custom size.      I've had mine forever....   

Also you can use the stand to trim hooves and examine her, brush her, check for injuries, clean things, soak hooves.  They are very handy to have.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for those plans, they look idiot proof which is good! 

I've been wanting to get a stand built but we've been broke from replacing the engine in the car. Irritatingly I have perfect metal bails available, old calf bails in the old calf shed but they have a bar on top and because the ladies have horns their heads don't fit through. :/


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 18, 2011)

Any cheap wood will do.  I used old pallets to build mine.  I got them for free at the hardware store.  If you are in Australia, try Bunnings Warehouse.  They might have pallets.  You can also go to the dock, or any construction site and pick up scrap wood.  Most of the pieces are 36 inches long or less.    I had to build mine 42 inches long because I have a really big goat, but the top is open so horns aren't a problem.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 18, 2011)

Pallets hey? Don't have to look fat to find those, about 20 of 'em in the back yard!  I've had them earmarked for chicken coops but could use some for a milking stand, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 19, 2011)

Rosie's going to kid today! 

Her udder is ENORMOUS and she has some yellowish discharge. She's munching breakfast at the moment but I decided not to let the ladies out of the stable so I don't have to stress her by catching her later. I'm sure these babies aren't far away! :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been watching this thread when it first appeared .. but, I was not a member . 
Then your goat kidded and , I become a member ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope your next goat has a girl !


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I have been watching this thread when it first appeared .. but, I was not a member .
> Then your goat kidded and , I become a member ! http://www.pic4ever.com/images/greenstars.gif
> I hope your next goat has a girl !


She is going to have *twins*.  And they are going to be *does*.   Right *Rosie*?


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 19, 2011)

I sure hope your right!   

*SmallFarmGirl* I'm glad you were following and joined the BYH family.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

Ohhh .. Thanks .. It is sooo nice to be part of BYH !!! :bun
and I know it's going to be a girl .. I just know it !!!

I just wanted to say I had been soooooo wanting to wish you luck when I was not a member and now I can so : I wish you luck with healthy , happy , *GIRL *, kids .


----------



## wannacow (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl


----------



## daisychick (Nov 19, 2011)

Come on twin doelings.        Can't wait, so exciting.


----------



## wannacow (Nov 19, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> Rosie's going to kid today!
> 
> Her udder is ENORMOUS and she has some yellowish discharge. She's munching breakfast at the moment but I decided not to let the ladies out of the stable so I don't have to stress her by catching her later. I'm sure these babies aren't far away! :bun


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 19, 2011)

They are here!!! Twin DOELINGS!!!     

Pics to folliw when I get them uploaded.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 19, 2011)

Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 19, 2011)

TWIN DOELINGS!!!!! CONGRATS


----------



## daisychick (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 19, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> They are here!!! Twin DOELINGS!!!
> 
> Pics to folliw when I get them uploaded.


I knew that!   Honest,  it had to be doelings because you have a buckling who needs a couple girls to hang out with when he's in middle school.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 19, 2011)

Thankies, here they are! 

Rosie's 1st doeling





Rosie's 2nd doeling (no blue eyes, just the camera flash)





Proud mamma with her babies


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 19, 2011)

AWW,  they are just so cute and fluffy.   I want to hug them.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm surprised she had a solid colored kid, I was totally expecting more hooded kids. I finally have a goat DH can tell apart at a distance!


----------



## wannacow (Nov 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you get to keep all 3 of the kids? I would definately keep the solid doeling.


----------



## jmsim93 (Nov 19, 2011)

So excited for you!!! That is awesome.  They are beautiful!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 20, 2011)

Thankies!  I love them. 

I'll be keeping the doelings, I'd like to keep the buckling. I've got plenty of room.

I know DH won't be amused I just nearly doubled my herd but I'd already told him I'd be keeping any doelings before they were born. I'm pretty sure he was hoping for single bucklings so there would be less of them and so I wouldn't have more does kidding down the track.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats, they're beautiful.

Thanks for giving me the baby fix I need until mine arrive!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 20, 2011)

Very cute babies.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 20, 2011)

Healthy Babies!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 20, 2011)

I knew it GIRLS !!!! Yah !!! And they are so pretty !!! You  waited so many days and now you finally have your reward !!!!! 2 GIRLS !!!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Nov 20, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats,  on the girls.  They look great and mom looks like she is very happy with herself.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 20, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> Thankies!  I love them.
> 
> I know DH won't be amused I just nearly doubled my herd but I'd already told him I'd be keeping any doelings before they were born. I'm pretty sure he was hoping for single bucklings so there would be less of them and so I wouldn't have more does kidding down the track.


What?   

Doesn't he realize that babies are the whole point of having goats?   They are an addiction...


----------



## RPC (Nov 20, 2011)

NICE GIRLS......IT LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A GOOD YEAR.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 21, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> RareBreedFancier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, apparently he doesn't realize it. He objects to them multiplying, keeps saying that I'll have the place over run with critters. He doesn't realize if I had them in pens like some people do I could have _hundreds_ on the land we have! 

It's his fault I have so many anyway, he wouldn't let me get does to start with. All I wanted was two dairy does so I'd have year round milk. If I'd got those to start with there would only be two does and their kids, no wether and buck here. Now I have crossbred does that don't milk well I want a dairy buck to get better milking doelings. Which of course I'd need to keep... he still doesn't get that it would have been better to just let me buy the dairy does to start with, then I could have sold their kids. Talk about frustrating! 

Back to my adorable new arrivals, I meant to weigh them earlier today but forgot to take the scales down and right now they are all asleep do I shan't disturb them. 

One thing I was going to ask about was the little red doe has weak pasterns, when she first stood up her dew claws were right on the ground. Today they are better but still not right, how long till I should be worried about this? If she was a foal I'd have her strapped up already but I thought since she's so light she might correct herself if I left her alone.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds like your baby needs a shot of Selenium and Vitamin E.  That is usually where weak legs come from.  You can get it from the vet.  Which means the other kid need it as well.  Hi thee to the vet and get some for all of thy babies.   It shouldn't cost much.  You will see a marked difference in all of them as far as strength and vitality.   Also give them all a drench with some vitamin B and molasses.  And give the mamas some with probios while you are at it.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 21, 2011)

Cuties  <3


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 21, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Sounds like your baby needs a shot of Selenium and Vitamin E.  That is usually where weak legs come from.  You can get it from the vet.  Which means the other kid need it as well.  Hi thee to the vet and get some for all of thy babies.   It shouldn't cost much.  You will see a marked difference in all of them as far as strength and vitality.   Also give them all a drench with some vitamin B and molasses.  And give the mamas some with probios while you are at it.


Ok, I wondered if that could be the issue, neither mamma got her shot or drench because I can't get Selenium locally. Unless I buy the 2 pint bottle of cattle Selenium and Vitamin E. 

I guess everyone probably need a dose and by the time I get enough shots to go around at the vet I might as well just go buy the big bottle. What dose for the babies? Don't want to OD the tiny things. 

The little red baby is looking better this morning, not quite right but defiantly better than she was. I feel bad because if I wasn't broke from replacing the car's engine I'd have bought the bottle of Selenium and Vitamin E and the vial of CD&T weeks ago. On that note, when should the babies be getting their first CD&T dose?

Edit: It's not Selenium and Vitamin E I can get, it's Selenium and B12. I can also get a mixed Vitamin with B, D, E and something else I can't remember right now. I must have confused the two.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations! Very cute!


----------

